

High Performance at Massive Scale: Lessons Learned at Facebook - niels
http://idleprocess.wordpress.com/2009/11/24/presentation-summary-high-performance-at-massive-scale-lessons-learned-at-facebook/

======
kssreeram
Interesting quote from the article:

"Jeff also relayed an interesting philosophy from Mark Zuckerberg: 'Work fast
and don’t be afraid to break things.' Overall, the idea to avoid working
cautiously the entire year, delivering rock-solid code, but not much of it. A
corollary: if you take the entire site down, it’s not the end of your career."

~~~
codexon
And apparently, don't worry about violating your user's data privacy!

I felt compelled to write this since I just received the Facebook Beacon class
action lawsuit email a couple of minutes ago.

Why the downvotes?

------
davi
More on Haystack: <http://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=76191543919>

~~~
xal
The article mentions that Haystack has been open sourced but that doesn't seem
to be the case yet.

~~~
quilby
A few days ago I sent a message to the FB developer that wrote the blog post
about Haystack.

He told me that they are working on getting it open sourced and that it will
be ready 'soon'.

------
andrewcooke
wow. they have no (ie random) partitioning - it's just brute force. i hope
their "Graph-based caching and storage systems" is coming along... :o)

[edit: although, given the exponential growth they give and the factor of 4
headroom they have left, they're going to top out in about 1.5 years anyway]

~~~
niels
Yep, so basically one request can touch hundreds of servers. It's basically
the opposite approach of Twitter. They aggregate the graphs on write.

~~~
aaronblohowiak
Who is "They" in this case? Both a read and a write could be a "request", so I
am having some trouble with the ambiguity of your last sentence. Thanks!

~~~
niels
Twitter is they.

------
praxxis
An impressive statistic:

"In aggregate, Memcache at Facebook processes in 120M requests/sec."

